# Id this fish



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

It looks like a very nice Pristobrycon striolatus to me pedro. where was the fish collected?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a Pristobrycon maculipinnus


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Looks like a striolatus to me too


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. striolatus.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that looks sweet....! how big is it?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hastatus said:


> P. striolatus.
> [snapback]1058347[/snapback]​


defenitely.......







very cool looking fish also, love the red he has


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Where was it collected?


----------

